# Cholla cactus and Alumilite vase



## MarkD (Apr 20, 2016)

Now that I'm retired I hope to have more time for projects like this. 
This vase measures 7 1/2" tall and 3" in diameter. 
It was made from a blank where I cast a section of Cholla cactus with colored Alumilite resin.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Apr 20, 2016)

Very very cool.


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 20, 2016)

Beautiful - really stunning!


----------



## skiprat (Apr 20, 2016)

That is pretty cool...:biggrin:

....finally Mr George Watkins has a little competition


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 20, 2016)

That's one expensive chunk of resin!  But I'm sure it'll fetch a handsome price when you sell!



Scott (I need another job) B


----------



## triw51 (Apr 20, 2016)

Beautiful vase, I love the match of the resin color and the wood.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bob Wemm (Apr 20, 2016)

Mark, That is beautiful. I also love the colour combination.
Great job.

Bob.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 20, 2016)

Outstanding work in blank and vase.


----------



## BJohn (Apr 20, 2016)

I have two words "Simply Amazing"


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 20, 2016)

That's awesome!


----------



## MarkD (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Apr 20, 2016)

Congrats on your retirement! It's the good life now, so enjoy and keep those beautiful turnings coming!


----------



## Mr Vic (Apr 21, 2016)

Awesome. Did you use anything in the center to reduce the amount of alumilite required. I've been wondering what to do with the big chunks of Cholla I have.


----------



## CREID (Apr 21, 2016)

Cool


----------



## magpens (Apr 21, 2016)

Fabulous !!!!!


----------



## MarkD (Apr 21, 2016)

Mr Vic said:


> Awesome. Did you use anything in the center to reduce the amount of alumilite required. I've been wondering what to do with the big chunks of Cholla I have.


Do to the original shape of the cactus I was not able to use anything in the center of this casting. I typically try to whenever possible.


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 10, 2017)

This popped up in the random photos on the front page.  I had to click on it and take another look.  A year ago I had this to say about it.



D.Oliver said:


> That's awesome!


 

 Today, almost a year later, my original thoughts still stand.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 10, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Fish30114 (Apr 11, 2017)

What did you cast the blank in--some 3 inch ID pvc pipe?

Beautiful result sir!!


----------



## furini (Apr 12, 2017)

That looks great - lovely shape and colour combination.


----------



## Marko50 (Apr 16, 2017)

Brilliant!


----------

